
Ask HN: A16Z valuing Clubhouse at $100m – what do you make of this? - samblr
Recently, A16Z famously came out with a blog - IT&#x27;S TIME TO BUILD[1]. Blog is mostly about how things that are fundamental are all broken and its time to build!<p>Then you read about A16Z investing in a product which has eight users[2] valued at $100 million [3]<p>[1] : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;a16z.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;04&#x2F;18&#x2F;its-time-to-build&#x2F;
[2] : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Jason&#x2F;status&#x2F;1261357170580287489
[3] : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;alexkonrad&#x2F;2020&#x2F;05&#x2F;15&#x2F;andreessen-horowitz-wins-vc-sweepstakes-to-back-clubhouse-voice-app&#x2F;#550465486f2a
======
verdverm
They also raised a second crypto fund and said that stars is how to measure
GitHub project adoption, so I'm starting to wonder what is going on over
there...?

